# Mouthing at one and half years old



## Nina

My 'puppy' is still mouthing and this past week it seems to be getting a bit harder. I have tried growling, yelping, grabbing her mouth and saying no, and she just keeps on, she'll even sometimes snap in my face, although she hasn't got me yet. She isn't so much as biting but it's way too much. I have even lunged on top of her, to show her who is boss! 
Please give me some advise.


----------



## Emoore

Cash is two years old and still mouthing. Unfortunately my husband thinks it's cute and encourages him. He'll probably mouth until he's old and gray now.


----------



## mkennels

Knight is 2 years old and still mouths, I don't know how to break him of it either short of spraying my arm with the bitter spray, he don't hurt but all that slopper...lol


----------



## emjworks05

Annie does it too sometimes when shes super excited, she doesnt hurt but it is a bad habit. she's 2 yrs 7 mths old.


----------



## DnP

When I got Phoenix he was 1 1/2 and was extremely mouthy. I mean EXTREMELY mouthy. We had determined that was how he communicted since he did not bark. Anyhow, the trainer I took him to advised me to put something else in his mouth, referring to his "appropriate chew toys, when he would start mouthing. (requiring me to carry one around at all times or strategically placing them around the house) After a time, she instructed me to say a loud NO and then turn my back to him when I could anticipate the behavior (and it's really easy to anticipate when he did it all the time). Well, it's been a year later, and it's working. He still tends to mouth when he's REALLY excited, but with constant work, it's lessening every day. He no longer mouths everyone he sees (saving it only for me). But, it takes TONS of patience and dedication to work on the behavior.


----------



## DianaM

Nina, either that "lunging" move has scared her or she'll think you're playing a game, so I'd stop that right away unless you do want it to become a game. When Renji and I wrestle, he does mouth and we do play rough but that's the only time he can mouth and if he gets too rough, I yelp, give him a "how dare you, that hurt" look, and walk away. I rarely have to do that because if he wants the game to continue, he must mind himself. I also toss in obedience; if I see him getting too rough, yelling "no no no" is just going to make me sound like a whiny puppy. I tell him to "down" and then we redirect into an indoor game of fetch. How much physical exercise and MENTAL exercise (training) is your dog getting per day? We can spend an hour of hard fetch and training at the park each day and my dog will still pester us in the evening, pushing toys in our laps, so some dogs really do need a lot of energy-busting. 

Anyway, make sure she gets more than enough exercise. Whatever she is getting now, triple it. Then if she starts mouthing, IGNORE HER. If you were petting her and she starts to mouth, then dorp everything and pretend she no longer exists, that she's no more than a fiber on your carpet. She might continue to pester you, but remember that she's used to bugging you for a response. At one point, she is going to give up and walk away, wondering why you don't think she exists. Continue to ignore her, then at YOUR will, call her over to do some fun obedience. If the mouthing resumes, repeat. Dogs HATE being ignored, that's one thing they learn quickly from, so if you no longer acknowledge her existence when she starts to mouth, that behavior should stop fairly quickly. Just make sure she's getting TONS of exercise, the mental exercise being most important!

DnP's advice is also very good! Keep lots of appropriate chew toys around! I notice that when Renji is feeling mouthy, he'll take the initiative and stuff a kong in his mouth before returning to play rough with us.







It saves us from a good chew!


----------



## UConnGSD

> Originally Posted By: DnP After a time, she instructed me to say a loud NO and then turn my back to him when I could anticipate the behavior (and it's really easy to anticipate when he did it all the time).


Wolfie is very mouthy -- especially with my husband. The strategy of turning your back on him doesn't quite work as he tends to nip your butt instead. Had a work dinner last night, came home to Wolfie enthusiastically greeting me and DH exasperatedly saying "Thank God you're home. WWIII is breaking out and he's winning."


----------



## Nina

My pup is the same, in as much as I ignore her and she'll bite my arm or leg. I say bite but she is just tugging me, but mouthing I know is a no no. Thanks for the encouragement!!!!! But at least I know that she could be doing this for a while yet, my other GS I had never did this, but then my children are are different too.


----------



## Caledon

My husband does the same thing. 

My pup is only 5 months old and I'm working so hard on her mouthing. She is not that bad, but still nippy at times.


----------



## JJSchu

Sorry to here about this. We have a 2 year old husky/shepard mix who does this sometimes with feet. He always seemed to have an issue with. He also tends to get food aggression.
I did find this video on youtube that has helped wonders with teaching us how to stop his nipping and biting.


----------



## JJSchu

His name is Zak.
Click the link to go to the video - Shrink your URLs and get paid!
The best part is his advice is free. He doesnt try to get you to buy any kind of training.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Jorski

This thread is 12 years old.


----------

